# Dudas con altavoces Logitech Z-5500



## DwAltavoces (Mar 29, 2006)

Hola, tengo unos Logitech Z-5500 y una Creative eExtigy USB, bien, cuando enchufo los altavoces a la salida óptica se queda todo el rato en Stereo x2, cuando normalmente tendría que poner No digital Data,  cuando no hay nada en reproducción, he notado que usando el PowerDVD 6 Deluxe no cambia el formato de audio del panel de los Logitech al formato que le metés, se queda todo el rato en Stereo x2 ¿Por que puede ser?, uso los drivers del CD de la Creative Extigy, Windows XP Profesional + SP2 y PowerDVD 6 Deluxe ¿Alguna idea?, ¿Puede ser de la tarjeta de sonido?

. . .Tengo una teoria, no se si sera cierta pero es lo mas lógico, vamos a ver cuando el powerdvd le manda la señal Dolby o lo que sea a la tarjeta de sonido ésta la recibe, pero no es capaz de sacarla por la salida óptica, por lo tanto no llega al decodificador de los Logitech y no cambia, se queda todo el rato en Stereo x2.

Por eso en el Mac y en el DVD de sobremesa funciona, por que la señal es capaz de salir y en consecuencia llegar al decodificador que es el que se encarga de decodificar dicha señal.

¿Voy mal encaminado?

Saludos


----------



## xavijs (Dic 8, 2009)

Buenos dias foreros me presento, me llamo Xavi, soy de Barcelona y aquí me encuentro posteando en algún sitio pidiendo consejo .

El caso es que mi centro de control de los altavoces ha dejado de funcionar. Lo he abierto y parece ser que se ha quemado un chip (CS42526); el que se encarga de hacer la conversión Digital/Analógica SPDIF. No preguntéis como ha podido quemarse, porque tampoco lo sé. Ahora los altavoces son prácticamente inservibles, ya que sin el POD no puedo conectarlos de ninguna otra forma. En caso de no poder conseguir un POD nuevo, tendría que haber alguna forma de mandarle la señal analógica al subwoffer mediante ese conector RS-232. Pero no hay forma humana de saber qué cable es cuál. Y no logro encontrar ningún diagrama dónde lo explique.

O sea, mi intención es mandar la señal analógica directamente al subwoffer, ya que él mismo es el amplificador y manda la señal amplificada a los demás satélites. En eBay he visto alguien que ha conseguido hacer un cable conversor de RS-232 a 3 minijacks, con eso al menos sabemos que el tipo de señal es el mismo que los minijacks, lo cuál me serviría. Me haría falta algún manual dónde aparezca como están hechas las conexiones. o si conocéis alguna manera para averiguar cómo están hechas me lo apunto. En caso de no poder hacer este apaño del cable, solamente me quedaría la posibilidad de usar los satelites con otro amplificador; pero el subwoffer sería MUCHO más costoso de integrar a un sistema de audio..

He estado observando y tal y como se aprecia en la foto, me he dado cuenta de que hay unos cables que van dentro de un cable juntos, y otros cablecitos sueltos que rodean a este cable; y todos los cables dentro del cable grande, que es el RS-232 que comentaba. Ésto me recuerda, hay alguna relación/causa que justifique este posible orden con los cables? Alguna razón física de campos magnéticos/eléctricos. Podría de ahí sacar conclusiones y saber si por ejemplo todos los que van por dentro son positivos y los de fuera negativos? o viceversa. Aquí os dejo las foto. He puesto el color de cada cable justo debajo de cada uno; pero creo que me ha quedado demasiado pequeño , si le hacéis un poco de zoom lo podréis leer 

El chip quemado es el que esta rodeado de condensadores, cuadradito con un tono ligeramente marrón .

Googleando un poco más he llegado a la conclusión de que el Cable misterioso se trata del "Plano de Masa", algo muy común en PCBs destinados a tratado de audio; como es este caso. Y deduzco que también va dentro del Cable RS-232 ya que el cable esta apantallado y debe ir conectado a masa por uno de los dos extremos. He estado midiendo valores de voltaje tomando como tierra éste mismo cable; adjunto la misma foto de antes con los voltajes tomados. Lo he probado con los altavoces encendidos y con el volumen bajo y volumen alto para comprobar diferencias (y no las ha habido). Los voltajes que he puesto N/A es porque el Tester no me daba ningún valor fiable y además por debajo del 1 i incluso negativos. Ahí va la imagen:





He encontrado un foro de Estados Unidos en el que hablan precisamente lo que yo quiero hacer, conectar los altavoces sin hacer uso del POD. A ver si consigo entenderme bien con mi inglés y consigo hacerlo.  La principal dificultad que me encuentro es que hay dos versiones de los altavoces (como ya dije), la mía es la primera versión, que los altavoces no van conectados con un RCA detrás del subwoffer y parece ser que cambia la disposición de los cables en el DB15 (antes puse que era un RS-232, pero el cable tiene 15 pin).

Esta es la disposición de los cables en un subwoffer de los "nuevos" (RCA):

1 - Right Rear in
2 - Sub In
3 - Left Rear in
4 - Center in
5 - Left Front in
6 - enable in
7 - enable in
8 - enable in
9 - Right Front in
10 - +8V logic supply out
11 - ?
12 - ?
13 - ground
14 - +18 V supply out
15 - -18 V supply out

Poco a poco voy ganando terreno para descifrar como va conectado .

Hay un video en Youtube que podría ayudar bastante también:






Saludos!


----------



## tuscat (Abr 19, 2010)

Que tal amigo lograste hacer funcionar el sub?


----------



## xavijs (Abr 20, 2010)

Wenass; pues sí, después de investigar un poco y darme por vencido los he hecho funcionar de la siguiente manera:

El subwoffer coje el señal de la tarjeta de sonido (analógico) y lo conecto directamente al cable de señal del subwoffer, para que lo amplifique.

El subwoffer trae dos cables que si los conectas se enciende o se apaga el amplificador; ahí le he conectado un potenciometro de 1K para regular el volumen del subwoffer y un switch para poder pararlo.

Los satelites no he conseguido que funcionaran decentemente conectados al amplificador del subwoffer; emitían unos ruidos, incluso escuchaba la radio (interferencias). Me dijeron que conectara una ferrita para eliminar ruidos, pero no llegué a probarlo. De modo que al final he usado un viejo amplificador Pioneer que tenia en casa. He conectado 2 altavoces en serie y los conecto a un canal y lo mismo para los otros dos altavoces. 
El altavoz central lo tengo sin usar, el amplificador que uso es estéreo.

Pues nada, si tienes alguna alternativa que funcione pues se agradeceran las propuestas.

Saludos!


----------



## nito092 (Ago 17, 2011)

hola bueno bastante tarde, pero me logre registrar para pasarte en enlace de abajo donde dicen que puedes usar las z5500 sin el pod chequeate todo el post tienen "buenas" experiencias


```
[url]http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/110310-hacking-logitech-z5500.html[/url]
```
PD: mis disculpas que mi primer post sea reviviendo un tema "viejo"


----------



## xavijs (Ago 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu atención, de verdad.

Si te fijas en los usuarios que hablan en ese hilo, veras que hay un tal xavijs 


Lo que pasa que me entiendo mejor con gente de mi habla jeje


Saludos!


----------



## banpaul (Mar 1, 2013)

Aqui esta la solucion para utilizar el Logitech z5500 sin control pod.. unicamente con un cable.






Paso 1 

Unir los cables 6, 7 y 8 con el 13 (Para que encienda el woofer)

Paso 2

Armar los cables con los conectores como esta en la imagen.

Paso 3

A disfrutar de la buena musica y el sonido que proporciona este Logitech Z 5500

A mi me robaron el Control Pod, me dejaron solo el cable que lo cortaron con un cuchillo, crei que habia perdido este sonido, pero no me resigne e investigue y ya esta funcionando perfectamente sin el control pod.. solo el cable.


----------



## xavijs (Mar 2, 2013)

Grandisimo aporte!

Desde hace un tiempo los tengo conectados desde el subwoffer pero no acaba de funcionar bien. Solamente los canales frontales se escuchaban decentemente. Los demas era puro ruido.. Y hice mil combinaciones con los cables... Creo que se me rompió algo más dentro del amplificador cuando hubo la subida de tensión o algo..


Si algun dia me pongo con el tema otra vez probare lo que has dicho. Por cierto, que version tienes? Los que tienen los conectores tipo pinza detras del subwoffer y el cable entra pelado o los conectorrs redondoss tipo RCA?

Si mal no recuerdo habia diferencias en el cableado entre estos modelos y puede no irme bien.


Gracias de nuevo.

Saludos!


----------



## banpaul (Mar 2, 2013)

no es rca.. el que tengo es el de las puntas de conectar oprimiendo


----------



## vdjs (Abr 5, 2013)

Amigo y como hiciste con el volumen??


----------



## banpaul (Abr 29, 2013)

Si deseas le puedes adaptar un reóstato o potenciometro a cada cable si vas a trabajar 5.1 o uno solo si lo quieres en stereo, otra solucion seria la siguiente: lo conectas directo al pc y subes y bajas el volumen en el mismo pc.. o tambien lo conectas a una consola y ya.. solo  que tendrias que trabajarlo en stereo y no 5.1

Lo que si te recomiendo es al cable donde va el subwoofer y el central ponerle el potenciometro para poder regular el volumen del bajo


----------



## cacomorocoto (Feb 5, 2014)

cual imagen amigo y disculpe, pero de verdad me interesa porq mi control pod no funciona


----------



## danichan (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola!

Bueno como al amigo Xavi, a mi también se me ha 'roto' mi queridísimo sistema 5.1. De primeras pensé que era el deco, pero tras algunas comprobaciones, creo que el problema esta en el sw.

Del sub-D 9 salen 3 cables con corriente, +18 -18 y +8. por el pin 10 (+8v) solo llegan 3,3. Así que me he puesto a comprobar cómo y por dónde llegan esos 8v.

Los 220 entran y llegan a una bobina? (esta oculto en el sub y no se bien que es) y retornan en alterna (no se con que voltaje, pero los capacitadores mas grandes son de 50 v. también hasta un puente rectificador + regulador?. Este creo que se encarga de darle corriente al sw. Creo que esto está bien porque el sub enciende y saca sonido (probado con un bypass del cable sub-D 9)

De vuelta de esa supuesta bobina también se recibe corriente que va a otro rectificador + regulador? en el pcb, este es el que se encarga de sacar los +/-18v y +8v (haciendo un seguimiento de los cables se puede ver perfectamente. Este rectificador creo que es el que se encarga de alimentar el deco.

Entonces:

Tengo dudas sobre la lectura de polaridad de los rectificadores: *Es indiferente la elección del borne CA?

uno de los puentes, el que se (o parece) que funciona bien, independientemente del borne ~ que elija devuelve los mismos valores tanto para el cátodo como para el ánodo, pero este en cuestión, si en un borne ~ tira 500-1; 1-500 (no se si me explico bien ) en el otro borne ~ saca 1000-1; 1-1.

Esos valores creo que no son correctos. He buscado bastante en internet sobre esto, pero no llego a tenerlo del todo claro. Mucho sobre diodos cortocircuitados y/o abiertos.

Quizá tenga que sacarlo de la placa para probarlo?

Y esto me lleva a preguntar por tipos de soldador. Tengo uno de 30w que para desoldar lo que parece solo estaño u otra aleación que no sea con plomo, le cuesta mucho fundir. Tengo otro de 80w, pero creo que es excesivo, igual para desoldar algún cable. 

Como podréis observar tengo entre poca y ninguna idea. Bueno, ayer no sabía que era un diodo, ni un puente... 

Pretendo haceros preguntas de lo que no sepa o tenga dudas. Espero que no os parezca mal 


Ale, un saludo!

Si queréis os subo unas fotillos que le he sacado al 'bicho'


----------



## Trimix (Jul 31, 2017)

Hola, soy algo nuevo en esto de los sistemas de sonido y tengo un problema con los míos. 

El sistema se compone de Sub/Ampli + Controlador + Altavoces, el problema es que cuando lleva un rato sonando (unos 20 ò 25 minutos) empieza a cortarse el sonido de manera intermitente hasta que al cabo de unos 3 minutos deja de sonar. Lo apago, lo vuelvo a encender a los 30 minutos y me vuelve a hacer lo mismo. 

Esta claro que se calienta algo en el controlador, que es el que hace cortes raros, incluso el display, cuando lo toco mientras esta en uno de los cortes, falla. No sé si será el sub, estoy bastante perdido.
¿Por donde puedo empezar a comprobar? (condensadores, resistencias...)

Gracias de antemano


----------

